# Jet  1236 Spindle Switch Help/advice Needed



## calstar (Dec 5, 2015)

I broke the spindle switch on my early 80s Jet 1236(don't ask how). As a result the lathe won't run, not sure why but it was up and running before this unfortunate accident. I pulled back the spindle rod off the switch, that didn't happen when I screwed up.







All the wires are still connected so that dashed my hopes of an easy fix. I







Will any standard 3 position rotary switch work? I did a google search and there are hundreds types/sizes, this would probably be the better option for a quality switch, but don't know what to buy.

Here is a  spindle switch (the "new model" micro switch  for grizz lathes) I can order(I think) from Grizzley, will it work? I realize its not exactly the same physically but I can work around that, I just need it to have the same switching capabilities.





thanks, Brian

edit:   just saw this thread a few posts down from mine, sorry for the redundancy.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/need-help-with-a-lathe-power-switchswitch.40614/

The switch on my lathe does not power it on, the guy I bought it from had it wired to an on/off switch in the power cord, so this switch is/was used only to reverse feed direction. This switch is suggested in that thread(above), will it work for me, running 220@15amps?


----------



## mksj (Dec 5, 2015)

I am not sure if the Grizzly switch will work if yours switches high voltage, as the Grizzly switch is for 24VAC . Your switch appears to be switching high voltage (R, S). Does you machine use Contactors? Here is a link to an an older Jet 1236 manual which has the wring diagram on the last page.
http://totallyscrewedmachineshop.com/machinery/12x36/1024P (S) & 1236P (S).pdf

Can the old switch be taken apart, as it may be repairable? If ones knows the contact changes/schematic one can figure out the sequence. An alternate solution may be a drum switch, or something like this one if you know the connection changes.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Latching-12...524852?hash=item484f62de74:g:paAAAOSwAYtWJwPQ


----------



## AnthonyTVA (Dec 5, 2015)

This looks like the right part: http://www.ereplacementparts.com/switch-single-phase-p-1783566.html




This is another option that might work:  http://www.ereplacementparts.com/fr-switch-p-1116345.html


----------



## AnthonyTVA (Dec 5, 2015)

Here is a variable speed mod with a lot of good information in it:  http://rvbprecision.com/garage-entertainment/power-feed-modification-on-jet-12x36-lathe.html


----------



## calstar (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks so much for the info and links *mksj*, really helpful.  And yes I didn't notice the frizz was a 24v relay switch....

Brian


----------



## Bamban (Dec 6, 2015)

When MKSJ put together the VFD package for me one of the things I asked for in the feature was to have push button switches for the FWD/OFF/REV function so I can pull out the rod driven spindle switch and the rod out of my 1236, if you can use the switch I will box it up and send it to you.


----------



## calstar (Dec 6, 2015)

PM sent *Bamban, *thanks so much!  

Brian


----------



## yooper (Dec 6, 2015)

You can get a replacement switch from Graingers. I  got a replacement from Rassmusen Electric in Green Bay Wisconsin 920) 435-6924, just make sure it it is a continous and not momentary.


----------



## Bamban (Dec 9, 2015)

Switch is on the way. Mailed out today. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 9, 2015)

As long as you weren't hurt, accidents happen in a blink of an eye.  Glad you found a replacement part.  

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## calstar (Dec 9, 2015)

Bamban said:


> Switch is on the way. Mailed out today. Merry Christmas.



Again, thanks a bunch *Bamban*, bound to be some good karma in your future.  Gotta love this forum and its members, always someone to help you out when in need of advice and /or equipment, very generous group.



Bill C. said:


> As long as you weren't hurt, accidents happen in a blink of an eye.  Glad you found a replacement part.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all



That's for sure, I dodged a major bullet again, thats twice in the last 10yrs or so, not thinking something through thoroughly and......not good.  And whats really lucky my wife, Annie, was helping me, would've been horrible if she was injured because of  my "misjudgment".

Happy holidays to all,  Brian


----------

